# Replacement shear pins for snowthower OEM or aftermarket (eBay)



## pumadude (Mar 20, 2006)

OEM MTD shear pins without a cotter pin are $5 each through most retail and online suppliers.

I can buy 10 aftermarket shear pins with cotter pins made for MTD on eBay for a little less than $20 shipped to my door.

Is there a real difference in functionality between the two? Does the non-OEM ebay ones shear at the same forces of OEM?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

FWIW, my father in law has only used an actual sheer pin as a replacement on 1 blower ever- next size smaller fully threaded button head screws are his usual choice. They hold a bit longer but still sheer, and are much cheaper. (I have never met someone who so embraces the concept of being cheap- he'll spend 2 hours and $25 little by little to avoid spending $25...)


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I always suggest going with the originals, since I have seen people replace them with bolts, and other types of pins and destroy their gear box. Most people only go through a couple pins a year, and IMO its not worth the risk.


BTW you can buy 6 for $10 on ebay.


----------

